# How tall is everyone



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

A lot of people tend to think I am short I am not sure if I am for my age or not or if its just from where im from.

I am 21     5'4


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 23 and 6'1


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 20 and 5'6

Also a female


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 15 and 5'11


----------



## Improv (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 16 & 5'7


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 22 and 5'8".


----------



## Brackets (Apr 2, 2015)

5"3.5  (the .5 is very important)
i'm 19 and finished growing at about 13


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 2, 2015)

My gym guy said I looked to be around 5'10. I think he was lying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm 20 btw


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

23 @ 6'2"


----------



## matt (Apr 2, 2015)

Im 18 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait yes...my height is 6ft


----------



## isebrilia (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 17 and 5'1" c:


----------



## kayleee (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 21 and 5'2. Aka short


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

I feel i am almost avredge but still a little under and short thats what a lot tell me lol


----------



## kelsa (Apr 2, 2015)

22, 5'6"

i always wanted to be a 5'10" Amazon goddess but alas i think my growing days are long gone


----------



## Shax (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 20 years old and 5'2".


----------



## NeonKittens (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 14 and 5'4"


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 20 and I'm 5'5.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 5'4" and 18 years old


----------



## buzzing (Apr 2, 2015)

im turning 21 in two weeks and im 5ft exactly


----------



## Beardo (Apr 2, 2015)

12 and 5'2


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't remember the exact height but about 5f.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 16 in July (female), and 5'7.


----------



## Bixxy (Apr 2, 2015)

17 and 6ft c:


----------



## penguins (Apr 2, 2015)

5'3 and 15


----------



## Danielle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm almost 25 and I'm 5'2.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

im 15 and 5'1 noice


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't really want to reveal my age- but I'm 5;3. A little bit short, but not by much.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 14 and I'm 5'5".


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 14 and 5'0


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2015)

6ft tall, age 22.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 20 and am 5'10.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 15 y/o male & I'm 6 ft 2


----------



## nammie (Apr 2, 2015)

21, almost 5'8
been basically the same height since I was like 15 tho


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2015)

Look at my profile for age and...


(tapes a measure to the wall...) 4ft 9.5 in which is 146 cm.


Female btw.


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 2, 2015)

20 and almost 5'4 

I suppose I won't get any taller tho ; u;


----------



## Trundle (Apr 2, 2015)

How tall is *everyone?* Well, with the average height of each person in the world is 183.3 cm, and there are 7.125 billion people in the world, the height of everyone would be approximately 1.306 * 10^12 cm tall. That is 42848179133.85 feet.

And yes, there is a lot of room for error in these calculation due to much of the population not being full grown as well as there not being 7.125 billion in the world precisely.


----------



## eggs (Apr 2, 2015)

i'm 17 and 5'2"!!
i'm... really short compared to all of you. ;;


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 2, 2015)

17 & somewhere between 5'3 & 5'4 c:


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 2, 2015)

21 and just under 5'4. I think I'm like 5'3 and three quarters. Hopefully I have it in me to finish growing that quarter of an inch (wishful thinking). I do like my height though.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 2, 2015)

24 and 5,6 ft


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 2, 2015)

24 and 5'4


----------



## Saylor (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 17 years old and a little under 5'4.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 20 and 5'5".


----------



## Karminny (Apr 2, 2015)

15 and 4'11"


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 2, 2015)

17 and 5'1"


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 19 and 5'7.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 2, 2015)

5'8" and definitely past the age where I'd need to worry about a possible growth spurt.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

Everyone is 5'6", but she wishes she was taller.

5'10"


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 2, 2015)

20 and 5'3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 3, 2015)

21 and 5'5" last time I checked. I wear high heels a lot that make me 6ft though. <3 Makes me feel good, especially with my 6'3" boyfriend who has to lean way down to kiss me!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 3, 2015)

18 and 5'6.5" or I just round it up to 5'7"  Luckily I take after my dad rather than my mum!


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm 16, almost 17, and I'm 5'4! Which my friends like to tease me about, saying that I'm short. But to be honest, it's not really that short at all. It's around average height for a female, actually. ^^


----------



## GumCat (Apr 3, 2015)

21 and 5'10 which feels short cause I play basketball. So my life is like that Skee Lo song


----------



## Hai (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm 17 and about 5'6 ^^


----------



## tsantsa (Apr 3, 2015)

I feel super tall now  Im 11 and about 5'5


----------



## oreo (Apr 3, 2015)

18 and 5'6.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm 21 and 5'6"

- - - Post Merge - - -



E m m a said:


> I feel super tall now  Im 11 and about 5'5



I was 5'6" at 11! The rest of your class will even out with you during or after high school!


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 3, 2015)

5' something close to 6?


----------



## f11 (Apr 3, 2015)

13 5'7


----------



## Flop (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm 18, and I'm just at 6'0"


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 3, 2015)

25 years old. 5'1" _hahaha laugh it up_ I love being short tho


----------



## lazuli (Apr 3, 2015)

last time i was measured i was 4'11" and im 15


----------



## hzl (Apr 3, 2015)

5'6


----------



## Rasha (Apr 3, 2015)

26 and 5'02 :3
you can basically use me as a basketball....


----------



## Mariah (Apr 3, 2015)

Five foot two.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 3, 2015)

5'6 
I'm short for a guy ;_;


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 3, 2015)

15 and 5'11


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm literally like 1/8 an inch from 5 feet tall lol, but it's kinda cute to say I'm under 5 feet tall instead of rounding.
I'm seventeen and I've pretty much been the same height since I was eleven, except I've grown about an inch in the past year. (so 7/8 of an inch difference from age 11 to age 17 lmao)


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2015)

i'm 21 years old- and i'm 157cm tall. (that averages out to about 5'2)


----------



## Joy (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm 19 and I'm 5'7 1/2


----------



## sheepie (Apr 3, 2015)

i'm 18 and 5'2. oh well.


----------



## Vinathi (Apr 3, 2015)

17 and 5'2"
I still fit in jeans from 8th grade


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm 14 and 5'4 huehue


----------



## mogyay (Apr 3, 2015)

22 and 5'6! wish i was just a tiny bit taller but oh well, not complaining


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

I often get that I'm short for my age especially since I work with middle schoolers and they all seem to be as tall or taller than me. I am 20 and 5 foot 4 inches


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 4, 2015)

...


----------



## gattaca (Apr 4, 2015)

4'10!!!


----------



## BATOCTO (Apr 4, 2015)

i'm a grown 18 yr old male and i'm only 5'5 :-(


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 4, 2015)

11 and I am 5"1 or 5"2, Idk last time I checked I was like 5"1 and hat was like 5 months ago so probably around there


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2015)

im 12 and 171 cm


----------



## xxxmadison (Apr 4, 2015)

15 and 5'0 
yay me :^)


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 4, 2015)

5'7. 23


----------



## P.K. (Apr 4, 2015)

17 and 5'1"


----------



## merinda! (Apr 4, 2015)

i'm 18 and 155cms

i'm australian leave me alone


----------



## Miaa (Apr 4, 2015)

23 & 5'6 (167.64cm)


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 4, 2015)

I love all the short people in this thread so much omfg


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm 18 Female, 5'2


----------



## r a t (Apr 4, 2015)

16 & 5'2


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Im 15 and, last time I checked (like 1-2 months ago) 5'9


----------



## Franny (Apr 4, 2015)

15, 4'11" (149.86 cm)
yaaaas


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 4, 2015)

19 and 5'5" (or 166cm). I feel short tho because my parents and my younger brother are around 6'. .-.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 4, 2015)

5'2", or 157cm. Short ppl rule


----------



## MrFrond (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm 21 and 5'6"
Sooooo painfully average! I'd rather be really short or really tall, but alas! I'm stuck in sad, old in between land...Not that there's anything wrong with us average folks! Just! I'd rather not be so middle of the road. Luckily I'm always around someone who is a looot taller than me, so I don't feel so average.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 4, 2015)

im 21 and 5'6 1/2


----------



## Locket (Apr 4, 2015)

E m m a said:


> I feel super tall now  Im 11 and about 5'5



Don't frown! Someone in my grade is the same age and height!


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm 18 and 5'6" which is a little under average for a guy


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm 16 and 5'5


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 5, 2015)

33 and 189cm. So I guess I`m not shrinking yet since the last thread where a person`s height was asked. Thats good news.


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2015)

23 & 4'8"

Well this is awkward.


----------



## xCookieMillyx (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm 11 (nearly 12) and I'm 5ft, don't know if I'm tall or short for my age though


----------



## Pearls (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm 14 and 5'3''


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 5, 2015)

6ft and 17


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 5, 2015)

21 at 5'5"


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted (Apr 5, 2015)

75 and 9'7


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 10, 2015)

29 and 5'2.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm 16 and I'm 181cm


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm 21 and 5'1''.
And yes, the weather is just fine down here.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 10, 2015)

19 & 5'4"... I'm the shortest out of all my friends suprisingly.


----------



## Envy (Apr 10, 2015)

26 and 5'5" or 5'4"... I forget... Either way it's average, so it's fine by me. lol


----------



## Greninja (Apr 10, 2015)

14 and 5'7"


----------



## Aimozz (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm 16 and 5'2.


----------



## doveling (Apr 10, 2015)

14 & 5'3


----------



## Hirosuka (Apr 11, 2015)

15 and 4"9 ._. //short asf


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

16 and I believe I'm 5'4...or something...its been a while since I measured my height.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

i'm 5'3


----------



## gigi (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm 27 and 5ft 8"


----------



## Brad (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm 17 and 5'8. 

Taller than anyone else in my family. Really odd, and I'm not sure where I get my height.


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 11, 2015)

18, 5'6!
A tad bit taller than most girls in my general area since most girls are about 5'3 here or so, a lot of girls are petite, and skinny ;o; I look like a scarecrow xD


----------



## Quill (Apr 11, 2015)

Ridiculously short. I'm 4'11" and I have been since I was twelve. I'm 27 now, so definitely full grown.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

11 and 4'7. I'm short for my age.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 14, 2015)

15, 5'5.5


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

five feet ; three inches​​


----------



## akabetty (Apr 15, 2015)

4'11


----------



## sizzles (Apr 15, 2015)

14 and 5'7"


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 15, 2015)

im 21 and 5'4.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2015)

5'9.5" male at 18.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm 12 and I'm 5'4''. I'm a girl


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 17, 2015)

6'2


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm 21 and 5'7


----------



## Temari (Apr 17, 2015)

5'1" and I'm done growing lol


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm 19 and 5'4".  I finshed growing at 14 //cries forever//  I want to be tall and strike fear into the hearts of ****boys everywhere }


----------



## Lazybones (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm 5'9.
Because I'm a girl, being this tall gains me a lot of stares and dirty looks from people when I'm in public.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 17, 2015)

5'11"/180cm


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm 17 and either 5'3 or 5'4... unsolved mystery.


----------



## Joy (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't remember if I posted here or not but 19 and 5'7 1/2


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

im 18 and a puny 5'1'', i regularly wear 2''-5'' platforms everyday to increase my height and to intimidate boys


----------



## AkaneDeath (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm 21 and 4'11"
...we can't all be blessed with the tall genes, I guess...


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm almost 20 years old and I'm 5'2"ish, I stopped growing when I was 13/14 and now my 13 year old sister has out grown me.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

18, 5'3"


----------



## ganondork (Apr 21, 2015)

I am 5'6 c:


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm 22 and I'm 5'6". I think.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

5.5 I think (170 cm.)


----------



## Reiterei (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm 23, 5'11"


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

I always say I'm 5 feet nothing....because I am.  Shorty for real.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm 17 and 5'5"


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm 20, 5'7"


----------



## Flop (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm 6'0" at 18 years old.


----------



## mob (Apr 22, 2015)

im 5'8", 17 yr


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2015)

I am five feet and six inches tall. Or 5.5 feet.


----------



## Mycaruba (Apr 22, 2015)

17 6ft 1 :}


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 22, 2015)

Currently 17 and 6'4" Hoping I max out at 6'6"...


----------



## Lauren (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm 21 and 5 ft 2

- - - Post Merge - - -



PoizonMushro0m said:


> Currently 17 and 6'4" Hoping I max out at 6'6"...



Dude srs, share the height with the shrimp here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flowergender said:


> I'm almost 20 years old and I'm 5'2"ish, I stopped growing when I was 13/14 and now my 13 year old sister has out grown me.



My story in a nutshell, my 16 year old sister is 5 ft 11


----------

